
How Facebook squashed Twitter - pmcpinto
https://stratechery.com/2016/how-facebook-squashed-twitter/
======
socalnate1
It always seems odd to me that Twitter and Facebook are directly compared to
each other. At least in my experience (as a user of both), they are totally
different services that fill totally different needs.

~~~
vskarine
The article agues that while they serve different purposes, there is still
only so much free time each person has in a day. Both, Twitter and Facebook,
are in competition for this free time and from that perspective you can
compare them directly.

~~~
danharaj
I only have so much money, but Nabisco isn't competing with Intel for my cash
except in a coarse, weird and not-very-useful sense. If Twitter and Facebook
fulfill different social needs, then they aren't in competition for the same
free time.

~~~
vskarine
Yes and no. In this case you assume you have enough money to spend on both,
but if you are on budget then if you buy expensive intel product then you have
less money to spend on Nabisco and vise versa. In this situation instead of
money it's time. Twitter and Facebook audiences intersect so they are directly
competing for attention. Amount of ads you get exposed to depends on how long
you spend on the site. The more time you spend on Facebook = less time you
spend on Twitter = less ads Twitter can show you = Twitter make less money.

